# Just trust yourself



## mairimdancer

Hello, I wanna know how to say: Just trust yourself¨in Chinese. 
According to Google translate it's 只要相信自己, but I wanna be sure because it's for a tatto ... Is it ok?
Thanks!


----------



## lyze

Literally, this translation is correct, because Just means 只要, Trust 相信, Yourself 自己.
But if you want use it for a tattoo, I think 相信自己 (like a maxim) is already perfect.


----------



## mairimdancer

is  also correct on this way 只要相信的在你? I need between 6-7 characters lyce, 4 is not enough but i also want that it be grammaticaly correct


----------



## lyze

只要相信的在你 is  wrong in grammar. If you want 6 or 7 characters, 只要相信自己 is a good choice.


----------



## mairimdancer

ok!thank yoou very much!!


----------



## YangMuye

I think "just" is often used as an intensifier in imperative sentences.
只要 is never used this way. 只管 sometimes has this function, but I'm not sure if it fits well here.
只要相信自己 sounds like "as long as you trust yourself, ..."  or "if only I trust myself, ..."


----------



## Messquito

I would say “相信自己就對了！”,literally "Trust yourself, that's the right thing to do!", if you are using it to encourage someone.
Like when we are translating "just do it!", we would use "做就對了！"


----------



## SuperXW

Messquito said:


> I would say “相信自己就對了！”,literally "Trust yourself, that's the right thing to do!", if you are using it to encourage someone.
> Like when we are translating "just do it!", we would use "做就對了！"


Good translation, but I would say too colloquial for a tattoo...


----------



## Messquito

SuperXW said:


> Good translation, but I would say too colloquial for a tattoo...


Indeed. Or I would use 要相信你自己, literally "You should trust yourself.", because I totally agree what YangMuye said so 只要相信自己 as a single sentence seems awkward to me.


----------



## Skatinginbc

要相信你自己 ==> Wearing a tattoo like that is like carrying a sign in a parade telling people that _they_ should trust themselves.


----------



## Messquito

Skatinginbc said:


> 要相信你自己 ==> Wearing a tattoo like that is like carrying a sign in a parade telling people that _they_ should trust themselves.


True, but I can't think of any better translation that includes 6-7 characters...


----------



## Skatinginbc

English: "(Just) trust yourself" (2-3 words).  Chinese: 信己 (two characters).  
The  OP wants to drag a 2- or 3- word concept into a 6- or 7- word phrase.   That's asking for redundancy and inelegance.  And so my "inelegant"  suggestion is: 大膽相信自己.


----------



## Messquito

Skatinginbc said:


> English: "(Just) trust yourself" (2-3 words).  Chinese: 信己 (two characters).
> The  OP wants to drag a 2- or 3- word concept into a 6- or 7- word phrase.   That's asking for redundancy and inelegance.  And so my "inelegant"  suggestion is: 大膽相信自己.


Never thought of it that way, but I think this one's great!


----------



## YangMuye

In fact, the English phrases consists of four syllables, but three English words does look longer than four Chinese characters and takes up more space.
Perhaps you can have a bilingual version, for example, something like have 相信自己 and 自らを信ぜよ (or even longer 自分を信頼せよ) side by side.


----------

